# 1950's Avia And It's Twin!



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

As Madame la Frog is in the UK until next week, I've put her list of "jobs to do" to one side yet again and have been doing some research on my little old Avia 15 Jewel from the early 1950's and it's Dennison Aquatite back. The movement I think is a AS1287. While I trolling around the net I came across an old post from 2006 on another forum of a Sentinel of the same period, If it's not the same face then I'm a Dutchman, (if I'm wrong I've nothing much to lose as my grandfather was Dutch  )

My Avia



















and its twin


----------

